# Corrado vrt build



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

.


----------



## DREW 86VR (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Corrado vrt build (charlie hayes)*

with the eagle rods make sure you get the rods with 5/16 ARP bolt because the one with the 3/8 ARP bolt doesn't fit with 83mm pistons http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97vr6guy (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: Corrado vrt build (DREW 86VR)*

What software are you going with? c2 630?


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Corrado vrt build (97vr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DREW 86VR* »_with the eagle rods make sure you get the rods with 5/16 ARP bolt because the one with the 3/8 ARP bolt doesn't fit with 83mm pistons http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Alright will do thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *97vr6guy* »_What software are you going with? c2 630?

yeah c2 630cc pro maf. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97vr6guy (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: Corrado vrt build (charlie hayes)*

Nice. I actually just bought yesterday the precision 6265 journal 81a/r. Im also upgrading to that file. Whats your hp goal?


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

I would like 450 on 91 daily. anywhere in the 500s on 100oct anywhere above what I make on 100oct with 100+meth. haha
I dont really have power goals. Just want to have a rocket ship thats reliable to some point....


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (charlie hayes)*

don't forget about your O2A tranny( gears) that is your limit.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

oh yeah Im picking up a o2a quaife 6 speed 3.3 r&p. forgot to mention that.......


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (charlie hayes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlie hayes* »_oh yeah Im picking up a o2a quaife 6 speed 3.3 r&p. forgot to mention that.......









I know it's a 3.3 but wont the6 speed make the rest of the gears shorter still and spin tires? Especially when you plan to make some big numbers


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

I will probably run MT et streets or bfg drags daily. The tranny is coming out of a car that produced some very big numbers also. Its going to spin either way but this will make it a little more fun and a little safer rather than exploding stock trannys. Also getting it for a price I cannot pass up. 


_Modified by charlie hayes at 5:51 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (charlie hayes)*

Go with an o2m http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You'll enjoy that much more than the o2a. (i do understand that you might be getting a deal on the other one but just my .02)


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah I thought about it.
I ordered the c2 SS stock cr head gasket last night. need to start wiring, cleaning the bay, and need to make some mounts for the intercooler.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

.


----------



## mim (Mar 2, 2003)

keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (charlie hayes)*

.


----------



## Kenner8v88 (Jun 15, 2005)

why didn't u go with the new style tial 38mm wastegate?


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

The precision wastegate sounded like a cool product. It looks like a solid piece its not cheap feeling or looking. We will see how it performs though.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

I love watching turbo builds!







Lookin real good so far, bud, keep it coming.
Let me know if you need anything, I work where you're ordering parts from if you want to talk to a VW guy.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_I love watching turbo builds!







Lookin real good so far, bud, keep it coming.
Let me know if you need anything, I work where you're ordering parts from if you want to talk to a VW guy. 

what place do you work at? And thank you. Hopefully I get this pistons this week so I can start really busting this stuff out...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

no offense, but BFG-DR's SUCK. Good looking build tho so far.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_no offense, but BFG-DR's SUCK. Good looking build tho so far.









yup. not a fan of the BFG's also but got a good price on them over the MT's and the extra money was spent on my downpipe.....Im on a "budget". These will be better than my almost threaded 195/55 star specs.








i need to talk to you about a w/m kit. I will email you or pm you when Im ready for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (charlie hayes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlie hayes* »_
yup. not a fan of the BFG's also but got a good price on them over the MT's and the extra money was spent on my downpipe.....Im on a "budget". These will be better than my almost threaded 195/55 star specs.








i need to talk to you about a w/m kit. I will email you or pm you when Im ready for it. 
10-4


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

watching this.


----------



## 16v dubbin (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Flipdriver80)*

oooooooo


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16v dubbin)*

.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

is that your new iTurbo printer?


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah if you spin the compressor wheel it will pop a iphone out of the exhaust housing.


----------



## BastardDuck (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn son doin work! How'd you get the car airborne? Track?


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

I was speeding where I shouldn't have and got owned.


----------

